# Dude Uses a Guassmeter to prove cameras produce "harmful radiation"



## rexbobcat (Apr 19, 2015)

He uses a gaussmeter to determine that there is a magnet in a camera. Enjoy.

To quote ICP: "F**king magnets, how do they work?"


----------



## tecboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Yea...don't forget to eat an orange!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 19, 2015)

Does he bother testing the camera he used to take the video?


----------



## Allenkerky (Apr 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Does he bother testing the camera he used to take the video?



LOL. This dude is a gem... wow


----------



## Braineack (Apr 20, 2015)

by the time i finished watching this paranormal investigator EMF his camera, 1,500 SMS messages and 38 HD movies flew through me.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 20, 2015)

Why doesn't he have a shirt on?


----------



## tecboy (Apr 20, 2015)

Actually, when he says eat fruit and veggie, he is quite funny.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

wait until the guy gets past puberty and has problems with balding, vision (glasses), sinus congestion, & tooth aches (and cavities).

Avoid electromagnetic radiation .. no electricity nor electrical devices would help him a lot !!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 20, 2015)

light is literally electromagnetic radiation.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> light is literally electromagnetic radiation.


So are you saying that the guy will literally be in the dark if he avoids EMR ?


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 20, 2015)

I had to post a comment on his video... 

"You're probably getting more radiation exposure from sitting in front of your computer posting responses on youtube to all of the educated people who disagree with you. If you were really concerned about it, you wouldn't be recording the video digitally. You'd be using analog 16mm film and using costly and inconvenient methods you'd get it digitized only to be in front of a computer, uploading it to youtube, while getting exposed to EMF on your computer anyway. Think about it bro."


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > light is literally electromagnetic radiation.
> ...



He can always use candles.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 20, 2015)

still part of the EM spectrum.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 20, 2015)

So, that is where he gets his information.  Complete Guide to Radiation Protection Products


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 20, 2015)

Of course they're selling products (which may or may not have any scientific basis).

So?? they told us when we were kids not to sit too close to the TV, jeez, just hold your phone or camera reallllly far away from your head... or just shoot film.

Is this supposed to be serious? he has a comedy channel. And I don't think I'll be taking advice from someone who ate 20+cantalopes in a few days (why...???).

There is apparently something to cellphone radiation, etc. but I don't think a camera would be a real concern for most people unless you have the thing up against your face 24/7.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 20, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> Why doesn't he have a shirt on?



I was wondering the same thing. If it wasn't good to be around it, shouldn't he have on a lead vest???


----------



## waday (Apr 20, 2015)

WARNING: Watching that video is hazardous to your health.

Aside from the idiocy of it, does he seem really, really, really creepy to anyone else? And I'm not talking about him not wearing a shirt. I mean from time 4:26 to the end. Gives me the creeps.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

he does put a shirt on later on in the video.
irregardless .... he's staring into a camera which is going to poke out his eyeballs and make his vision go bad, and steal his soul.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 20, 2015)

waday said:


> WARNING: Watching that video is hazardous to your health.
> 
> Aside from the idiocy of it, does he seem really, really, really creepy to anyone else? And I'm not talking about him not wearing a shirt. I mean from time 4:26 to the end. Gives me the creeps.



Well he is a level 100 Super Vegan who goes by the name Vegetable Police.

The creep factor comes with the territory along with "Guys, H2O is a chemical used in the production of yoga mats. We must ban H2O."


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> .... The creep factor comes with the territory along with "Guys, H2O is a chemical used in the production of yoga mats. We must ban H2O."



OMG .. they use that stuff in my WATER too !!




yeah yeah,, h2o is water .. or is it HOH !!


----------



## waday (Apr 20, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > WARNING: Watching that video is hazardous to your health.
> ...


You mean dihydrogen monoxide? I heard that stuff can kill you.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2015)

Dihydrogen Monoxide.

I've been told by OSHA I'm required to have the MSDS Sheet for it.


----------



## waday (Apr 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Dihydrogen Monoxide.
> 
> I've been told by OSHA I'm required to have the MSDS Sheet for it.


That website.. haha...

Kind of surprised ingestion isn't listed under routes of entry on the MSDS in Section 11.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Kind of surprised ingestion isn't listed under routes of entry on the MSDS in Section 11.



Ingesting it isn't dangerous.


----------



## waday (Apr 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Ingesting it isn't dangerous.


Neither is having it absorbed through skin.

At certain quantities, water can be fatal.


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2015)

ronlane said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't he have a shirt on?
> ...



Not to worry Ron, his tinfoil hat is all the protection he needs


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2015)

Now now guys, he does raise some valid points.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> Now now guys, he does raise some valid points.



There must be some special way he combs his hair 'cos I don't see them.


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> still part of the EM spectrum.


As is heat...


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 20, 2015)

Braineack said:


> by the time i finished watching this paranormal investigator EMF his camera, 1,500 SMS messages and 38 HD movies flew through me.


Probably much more than that.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2015)

My camera could cause wax build-up in my ears...  huh.  Interesting!


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2015)

Note to self, bring oranges on next photo walk. 


They could come in handy if you run into that whack-a-doodle, you could pummel him with the bag full of oranges


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 20, 2015)

tirediron said:


> My camera could cause wax build-up in my ears...  huh.  Interesting!


What did you say?
I can't hear you.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > My camera could cause wax build-up in my ears...  huh.  Interesting!
> ...


My camera could cause wax build-up in my ears... huh. Interesting!


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 21, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > WARNING: Watching that video is hazardous to your health.
> ...




What are you talking about? His vegan level is clearly over 9000.


----------

